# Tailgate Sanders



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Right now I'm doing a little research on tailgate sanders and I'm looking for any feedback on the few brands out there. I want to go with a tailgate sander because: 1) I don't have the ability to load bulk, B) I'm only doing resi, so I want to be able to switch from sand to salt. So If anyone has the Fisher/Western Pro Flow, the Snowex Bulk Pro, or the Airflo mini let me know what you think of them.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have had both the Western Pro Flo 2 and the Airflo mini. They will both spread salt or sand. They are both pretty hard to put on the truck by yourself but you can take them off. That is for the hitch mount type. The Western is larger so it will hold more but it is also harder to see around when backing up. I would buy either one again, most likely the Airflo because it is easier to see around.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

How big are these resi's??? I would never imagine spreading on a resi except by hand. Is it worth the expense?


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Question about the Airflo. From the limited info on the Airflo site it looks like the spreader sticks out a mile. Is that a bad pic or does it really stick out that far?


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Pristine PM ltd;799240 said:


> How big are these resi's??? I would never imagine spreading on a resi except by hand. Is it worth the expense?


Other than the guys plowing for a six pack, everyone uses a spreader. I have one that's nearly 500' long.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

sdplowing;799242 said:


> Question about the Airflo. From the limited info on the Airflo site it looks like the spreader sticks out a mile. Is that a bad pic or does it really stick out that far?


Less then the Western, I am going to guess 2' tops. There is a company here that has 2 of them and they rest them on the bumper and then tie them back to the middle stake pocket.

It says in the specs at the bottom, 27". Not sure if some of that is inside the bumper.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I have an airflo hitch mount. It sticks out approx 37 inches past the trailer hitch receiver.


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

RAZOR;799254 said:


> I have an airflo hitch mount. It sticks out approx 37 inches past the trailer hitch receiver.


37 inches. How often does that get backed into snowbanks?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

sdplowing;799334 said:


> 37 inches. How often does that get backed into snowbanks?


Never, he uses his tractors to move snow. LOL

If you don't buy the hitch mount you can sit most of the salter on the bed of the truck and have the spinner hanging out the back.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

sdplowing;799334 said:


> 37 inches. How often does that get backed into snowbanks?


If the driver is careful....NEVER
I have used a Western tailgate spreader for resi's and they work great.
Just make sure the sand is dry.


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

cet;799572 said:


> Never, he uses his tractors to move snow. LOL
> 
> If you don't buy the hitch mount you can sit most of the salter on the bed of the truck and have the spinner hanging out the back.


Do you know how much the Airflo's are going for?


hydro_37;799594 said:


> If the driver is careful....NEVER
> I have used a Western tailgate spreader for resi's and they work great.
> Just make sure the sand is dry.


Around here there is no such thing as dry sand. Salt sand mix is stored out in the open at the sand pits.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

sdplowing;799334 said:


> 37 inches. How often does that get backed into snowbanks?


I have not backed ito a snowbank yet but like CET says I don't plow with the truck. As soon as I finish salting the salter comes off the truck. The Air flo is a great little salter.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

An Airflo in Ontario goes between $3500-4000. But so does a Western Pro Flo 2 and in the US they are at least $1000 cheaper.


----------

